# Advertisements



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 2, 2012)

I was just thinking...  we have enough advertisements over to the right...  do we really need to see them in the scrolling banner as well ??


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

Keith, evening.... Advertisements help pay for this fantastic forum......   If you become a Premier Member, you have the option to turn off the adds......     Dave

*                                                                           Premier Member*


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 2, 2012)

yes Dave..  I understand that they help pay for these fantastic forums...  and they do have their place (over to the right and on the header)... but the scrolling banner is for pics from the awesome pitmasters on these fantastic forums...  thanks


----------

